# More Snow More Lentus?



## kev994 (16 Jan 2022)

Toronto is expecting ~30 cm of snow tonight. Irregardless of the fact that Ottawa is expecting double that, any bets on whether everyone needs to pack their mukluks? Or maybe it’s just a good fit for helping people decide if they really need to go somewhere?


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Jan 2022)

Join the Canadian Armed Forces. By armed, we mean mops, snow shovels and fire rakes.


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Jan 2022)

PuckChaser said:


> Join the Canadian Armed Forces. By armed, we mean mops, snow shovels and fire rakes.



... and health care kit 









						Canadian Armed Forces Long Term Care Facility report released  - Canadian Military Family Magazine
					

(Above image, 4 Health Services Group members prepare to send support to Quebec’s long-term care facilities (LTCF) under Operation LASER, April 27, 2020, 2nd Canadian Division Support Base (2 CDSB) Valcartier, Quebec. Photo: Corporal Marc-André Leclerc.) Today the Ontario government released the...




					www.cmfmag.ca


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Jan 2022)

kev994 said:


> Toronto is expecting ~30 cm of snow tonight. Irregardless of the fact that Ottawa is expecting double that, any bets on whether everyone needs to pack their mukluks? Or maybe it’s just a good fit for helping people decide if they really need to go somewhere?



He'll probably have to get a lot colder before that joke gets old.









						Mel Lastman, former Toronto mayor, dead at age 88
					

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/former-toronto-mayor-mel-lastman-dies-age-88-1.6282854  Mel Lastman, long-serving and often controversial former Toronto mayor, dead at age 88 Lastman was a 'true leader and builder,' says Ontario Premier Doug Ford  Mel Lastman, the brash, outspoken...




					army.ca


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Jan 2022)

Meanwhile at Jane and Finch


----------



## mariomike (16 Jan 2022)

Blackadder1916 said:


> He'll probably have to get a lot colder before that joke gets old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mayor Lastman was advised by emergency services to expect major response time delays ( and the wrongful death lawsuits that inevitably follow, if the city is held liable ).









						Wrongful Death Suits Continue to Hit City After Blizzard Clean-Up | WNYC | New York Public Radio, Podcasts, Live Streaming Radio, News
					

Spring is just around the corner, but the fallout from the city's sluggish response to last December's blizzard may be just beginning.




					www.wnyc.org


----------



## brihard (16 Jan 2022)




----------



## dimsum (16 Jan 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Meanwhile at Jane and Finch


That never gets old.


----------

